# Movement Too Fast in Half-Life



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm trying to play Half-Life on my new computer - dual-core, 2 GB memory, 512 mg video card - and when I press forward I move so darn fast I can't maneuver properly. (That's a problem I never thought I'd have!) Is there any way to correct this? I can't play the game like this.

Thanks much,
Harold


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like you are playing the half life source version.
The source engine runs faster.
I think you can hold shift for walk mode.


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Not sure which version, I bought it in a game store, looked like the standard game.

I appreciate the comment but I'd really not rather have to hold down the shift key throughout the entire game if there is any other work-around.

No one else has any ideas or suggestions about this problem?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't played it for a while.
Check the options menu and see if there is a selection
for "always run".
If there is,turn it off.
Then you can hit shift when you want to run.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

I believe always run is always turned on. Not sure if you can turn it off. I used to love how fast Quake 3 and half life moved so fast, even if you're not talking about the 'source version', which I've never heard of. But looking back, it is a bit too fast, especially when you're near the edge of some ledge. Could have done with an acceleration thing for when you initially pressed the button 

When I play games like Half Life 2 and Far Cry, I still long for the days of speed. I know you can run in those, very excellent, games. But sometimes the slowness can really annoy me. And don't even get me started on Doom 3 or Quake 4


----------

